# My Updated Collection pics-VERY pic heavy



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 13, 2005)

FANTASTIC!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just one quick question: on about the 18th pic, the one showing the labels on the bottom of the glosses, are they all MAC lipglasses? cos i never heard of a lipglass called ''Shitty''!


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 13, 2005)

i bow down to you.. your my idol!!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ButterflyLashes* 
_FANTASTIC!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just one quick question: on about the 18th pic, the one showing the labels on the bottom of the glosses, are they all MAC lipglasses? cos i never heard of a lipglass called ''Shitty''!_

 
rofl those are non mac. urban decay, chanel etc. Its actually called shifty not shitty 

heh


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 17, 2005)

wow. i'm speechless! (in a good way )


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jul 19, 2005)

oh. my. god.
i have never been so envious in my whole life.....


----------



## Jillith (Jul 20, 2005)

*in awe* you rock! wowza!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 20, 2005)

WOW~  And I thought I had alot!!!!!! Not even  Very nice collection!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Jul 21, 2005)

I just have to say that you are my IDOL!!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 22, 2005)

hehehe thanks ladies!! I apoligize for not commenting on  others colletions, I love to look, but then I see something Ive been wanting and have no willpower when it comes to mac :x


----------



## peike (Jul 23, 2005)

WOW
thats all I can say


----------

